# Non Train Travel Preferences for Train Lovers



## buck1108 (May 26, 2011)

We're *thinking* of going overseas (Great Britain) this summer, and while we usually take the train in the US, I was wondering if anyone here has done the transatlantic cruise? We're deciding between the 'flying train' and the 'floating train' and wanted to see if anyone had experiences with the 'boat way'?

I know it takes longer (7 days), but seems the next best thing to the train, as far as accomodations go (and nearness to the ground...err..earth).

Also, are there trains in the London vicinity that are recommended?

Thanks!


----------



## Train2104 (May 26, 2011)

buck1108 said:


> We're *thinking* of going overseas (Great Britain) this summer, and while we usually take the train in the US, I was wondering if anyone here has done the transatlantic cruise? We're deciding between the 'flying train' and the 'floating train' and wanted to see if anyone had experiences with the 'boat way'?
> 
> I know it takes longer (7 days), but seems the next best thing to the train, as far as accomodations go (and nearness to the ground...err..earth).
> 
> ...


Have a look at this:

http://seat61.com/queen-mary-2-transatlantic.htm


----------



## jamesontheroad (May 28, 2011)

Seat61.com will set you right regarding the QM2. Bear in mind, if you want to try something closer to the reality of everyday shipping, there are a number of specialised travel agencies who can liaise with freighter companies and sell you passage in the surplus crew cabins of container ships. If you choose to go one way by boat and the other by plane, you might prefer to travel to the UK by sea and back by air, because almost all eastbound flights travel overnight, which is much less comfortable IMHO.

For all your rail travel in the UK, National Rail will give you train times and fares. These maps may also give you some inspiration, and if you're going to be based in London, specifically this one of both the London Underground and all rail services.

Enjoyable day trips from London are numerous - Oxford, Cambridge, Brighton, Salisbury and (a bit further out) Norwich and York are all (for instance) each easily visited in a day trip. Remember that there are three basic grades of tickets on National Rail (in increasing order of price): Advance (buy in advance from ~ 12 weeks ahead, but use only on the specified train), Off-Peak (buy anytime, travel outside specific rush hours) and Anytime (buy anytime, travel anytime). Some train operators on heavily used commuter routes don't sell Advance tickets. To get the cheapest Advance fares before they sell out (just like Amtrak buckets) watch the National Rail Booking Horizons page which tells you company by company when Advance fares become available (they normally update on Fridays).

You can buy tickets at any station, or online from various websites. Thetrainline.com is the one with the biggest advertising budget, but they charge unavoidable booking fees for the same fares you could buy elsewhere without a charge. For Advance train tickets, I prefer the website of East Coast.

Feel free to come back with any specific questions and I'll try to help. RailForums may also be worth joining / reading; the closest equivalent to this forum in the UK.


----------



## GPSTraveler (May 30, 2011)

JamesBrownOnTheRoad,

You just made my week! This is fantastic information about UK rail! You have just saved me days of research to find those websites.

One question, is there something similar to railforums in Ireland? I found "railusersireland", Are there any more? Also Ireland does not seem to have the 10 pound (or 10 euro) advance tickets that are so easy to find in Britian. I can't seem to do any test bookings inside ireland for less than 49 euro. It is definately not as easy as your websites. Any thoughts?

But as for your British sites, WOW!!! I can now book advance tickets and could go all over the north, seeing lower division football matches.... hehe.... This is a bit of a dream trip I am planning. Now if I can only find something like RailUKForums that will show me how to get match tickets to english football.


----------



## jamesontheroad (May 31, 2011)

GPSTraveler said:


> You just made my week! This is fantastic information about UK rail! You have just saved me days of research to find those websites.


You're very welcome. I hope you enjoy your trip to our country.



GPSTraveler said:


> One question, is there something similar to railforums in Ireland? I found "railusersireland", Are there any more? Also Ireland does not seem to have the 10 pound (or 10 euro) advance tickets that are so easy to find in Britian. I can't seem to do any test bookings inside ireland for less than 49 euro. It is definately not as easy as your websites. Any thoughts?


The only Irish forum that I'm aware of is irnirishrailwaynews.yuku.com which supports www.irishrailwaynews.com

The big appeal of rail travel in Ireland is that the systems are still nationalised and state owned: Iarnród Éireann in the Republic and NIR in Northern Ireland, both of which are pretty well integrated with their sister bus companies. For rail travel in Ireland, I haven't done any longer trips since last year, and it was relatively easy to find some €10 tickets then. As with 'Advance' fares in the UK, the cheapest web fares are sold as single (one-way) so try being flexible and search as widely as you can around the date you want to travel. It may be that there are none left or that you're trying to travel on a busy day (Friday / Sunday etc). I'm less familiar with the booking engine of IÉ to be honest. These pages may help, although I've suspect you've already found them: http://irishrail.ie/your_ticket/fares_enquiries.asp and http://irishrail.ie/home/terms_and_conditions.asp

Seeing as I spend half my life in Northern Ireland, I'd encourage you to visit our (sometimes) overlooked corner of the world. For travel, the 'Enterprise' train leaves Dublin Connolly every two hours for Belfast Central (cheaper tickets available in advance - buy online from IÉ if you're starting the south or NIR if you're starting in the North). NI doesn't have much of a rail network, if you come on a Sunday you can buy the cunning little Day Tracker ticket for £6 and see the entire network - from Belfast to Derry, Portrush, Larne and Bangor - in one day 



GPSTraveler said:


> I can now book advance tickets and could go all over the north, seeing lower division football matches.... hehe.... This is a bit of a dream trip I am planning. Now if I can only find something like RailUKForums that will show me how to get match tickets to english football.


Sorry, you're beyond my realm of knowledge now. Football bores the pants off me :giggle:


----------



## GPSTraveler (May 31, 2011)

Excellent! Yes, the Enterprise was on my "bucket list" if I ever ride the rails in Ireland. As for the advance fares, I notice that it is demand based, not time based.... so it is possible to find the advanced fare only a couple of days in advance if it is an unpopular travel day, still very complicated compared to England. Oh don't sweat the football, it is off topic here anyway. Now its time for me to check the Northern Ireland Rail site. Next project.... Take Care...



jamesbrownontheroad said:


> The big appeal of rail travel in Ireland is that the systems are still nationalised and state owned: Iarnród Éireann in the Republic and NIR in Northern Ireland, both of which are pretty well integrated with their sister bus companies. For rail travel in Ireland, I haven't done any longer trips since last year, and it was relatively easy to find some €10 tickets then. As with 'Advance' fares in the UK, the cheapest web fares are sold as single (one-way) so try being flexible and search as widely as you can around the date you want to travel. It may be that there are none left or that you're trying to travel on a busy day (Friday / Sunday etc). I'm less familiar with the booking engine of IÉ to be honest. These pages may help, although I've suspect you've already found them: http://irishrail.ie/...s_enquiries.asp and http://irishrail.ie/..._conditions.asp
> 
> Seeing as I spend half my life in Northern Ireland, I'd encourage you to visit our (sometimes) overlooked corner of the world. For travel, the 'Enterprise' train leaves Dublin Connolly every two hours for Belfast Central (cheaper tickets available in advance - buy online from IÉ if you're starting the south or NIR if you're starting in the North). NI doesn't have much of a rail network, if you come on a Sunday you can buy the cunning little Day Tracker ticket for £6 and see the entire network - from Belfast to Derry, Portrush, Larne and Bangor - in one day


----------



## jamesontheroad (May 31, 2011)

Ah, no, both Irish 'web fares' and British 'Advance' fares are demand based. If they're still available, you can book remaining Advance fares right up until the evening before departure. There is a much greater use of trains, per capita, in the UK than the RoI, so I guess that's why it's harder to nab them at short notice here.

Good luck.


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 28, 2011)

I can recommend the QM2. We were on it last year and were very happy with the ship and crew.

You may want to consider the Eurostar train from London to Paris. We took this train several times

when we lived in Paris. It travels through the Chunnel and the flatlands of northern France.

Have a good holiday.


----------

